# Another noob looking to become a sorta-kinda-semi-pro



## onehundredoctane (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all! My name is Matt, I'm 27, work in healthcare and tinker on cars in my spare time. I've always like taking pictures mostly with a point and shoot Sony cybershot, I've recently upgraded to a Canon T3i and now I've decided to finally consult the online photography community as some of you guys are paid professionals. I would like to eventually get into the paid side of the profession and have this as a part time gig. 

I came here because a friend is wanting me to do her engagement pictures to help save some money, ok, not a big deal. But I know she has very high standards in general, which intimidates me a little if I'm honest. I'll be using my Canon T3i (seems a lot of noobs are using these, any paid pros use them?) with the only lens it came with, 18-55mm lens. I would like to think I have a good eye for what makes an interesting photo, but enough babble, let the photos speak for themselves. Since I'm a noob professional lighting is out of the question, so is photoshop, I've been messing around with Picasa, it's easy to use, probably designed for people like me. Any input is greatly appreciated, just don't be a douche about it, I've mentioned I'm new, keep that in mind. I don't want to post a ton a pictures, here are three of my favorites that I've taken over the last few months. I look forward to hearing from you guys!


Pic 1, I took this at the Biltmore Estate is Asheville, NC. The paito area is lined with decorative stone work which is what I snapped this pic looking thru. I really don't remember if I editted this one after it was taken. 



Pics 2, this one was also taken at the Biltmore estate. I cropped this one a little in Picasa, if I made any other adjustments they were minor. 



Pic 3, this one was taken at a local park that just opened. The sunlight coming thru the colored glass caught my eye, I editted this on in Picasa a little to accent the colors more.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

onehundredoctane said:


> Another noob looking to become a sorta-kinda-semi-pro



REALLY? What an UNUSUAL idea!   And so soon after getting your T3i! (and no.. I don't believe any real PROs use that kind of body.. it is considered very Entry Level.. you might find some of the "Pro's" on Facebook using it.. but that is about it!)


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2012)

When you understand what happens to a photo when you change shutter speed, lens aperture, ISO, focus mode, metering mode, and white balance you will have acquired the basic technical photographic knowledge.

When you understand how form, line, shape, shadows, proportion, scale, perspective, affect how a viewer experiences your photos you will have acquired the basis artistic knowledge needed.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html

In #1 and #2 the main subject lacks scale. #2 would better have been shot with a vertical frame orientation, fill lighting was needed to fill the deep shadow caused by back lighting.

#3 has pretty good composition but the sky is blown out (over exposed) and all the photo has a greenish color cast to it.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 22, 2012)

A thread title like that will always be like an air-raid siren going off around here.

But, hello Matt and welcome


----------



## rkt (Mar 22, 2012)

Given that your friend expects you to help out, noob or not, I seriously recommend checking out as many pics for this type of photography as you can ... check some wedding / engagement portfolios etc so that you know what is expected of you ... maybe even plan for some of those shots, borrow an extra lens or something ... because you may have a lot of time to learn and go pro ... but your friend will surely not be too happy with a bunch of snaps she doesn't like ... Any extra creativity you bring in will definitely be a plus ... but a lot of the 'expected' shots can be already 'kept in mind' ...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 22, 2012)

Common sense leads to the conclusion that she is looking for good and cheap, heavy emphasis on cheap. 

Trust me and tell her your not to that level yet. Or at least do it for free. Then she cant be mad if things dont turn out great and it would be good practice for you.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome Matt.

Where abouts in NC are you?  I'm in Raleigh, but I love the Asheville / Black Mountain area and try to get there at least once a year.  I also do a week in October every year on the BRP.  This year it will be in the Spruce Pines area.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 22, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> A thread title like that will always be like an air-raid siren going off around here.
> 
> But, hello Matt and welcome



At least he is willing to admit he is a Noob. That is step one to getting better.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 22, 2012)

Geez bestbuy has been doing a lot of bizness lately!


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2012)

onehundredoctane said:


> looking to become a sorta-kinda-semi-pro


The general consensus seems to be that anyone that accepts payment for doing photography is a pro. There is no semi-money.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 22, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Welcome Matt.
> 
> Where abouts in NC are you?  I'm in Raleigh, but I love the *Asheville / Black Mountain* area and try to get there at least once a year.  I also do a week in October every year on the BRP.  This year it will be in the Spruce Pines area.



I like it there too. Thats where i hide out during summer months when FL is scorching hot


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 22, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Welcome Matt.
> 
> Where abouts in NC are you? I'm in Raleigh, but I love the Asheville / Black Mountain area and try to get there at least once a year. I also do a week in October every year on the BRP. This year it will be in the Spruce Pines area.



Dude, Idea,,,,,,,,, we....I mean you can shoot the event for him...............- I will come along and shoot the gorgeous scenery near Spruce Pine and the Blue Ridge Parkway, I love that area.....


----------



## onehundredoctane (Mar 22, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> A thread title like that will always be like an air-raid siren going off around here.


As long as someone got a laugh that's all that matters, that was the point of the thread title at least.



rkt said:


> Given that your friend expects you to help out, noob or not, I seriously recommend checking out as many pics for this type of photography as you can ... check some wedding / engagement portfolios etc so that you know what is expected of you ... maybe even plan for some of those shots, borrow an extra lens or something ... because you may have a lot of time to learn and go pro ... but your friend will surely not be too happy with a bunch of snaps she doesn't like ... Any extra creativity you bring in will definitely be a plus ... but a lot of the 'expected' shots can be already 'kept in mind' ...



Thanks for the suggestions! I've already been looking thru tons of sites figuring out what I think she will and won't like. We're planning on sitting down and planning all the spots to shoot at (downtown Greensboro has much to offer), and go from there. 




DiskoJoe said:


> Common sense leads to the conclusion that she is looking for good and cheap, heavy emphasis on cheap.
> 
> Trust me and tell her your not to that level yet. Or at least do it for free. Then she cant be mad if things dont turn out great and it would be good practice for you.



Thanks for your input. Trust me, she knows what she's getting, she's seen pics I've taken, and I wasn't expecting payment anyway given that I'm a beginner and know very little. Plus she's marrying one of my best friends, so even if I was a 30 year vet I wouldn't have taken her money. You can't put a price on friendship sometimes.



kundalini said:


> Welcome Matt.
> 
> Where abouts in NC are you? I'm in Raleigh, but I love the Asheville / Black Mountain area and try to get there at least once a year. I also do a week in October every year on the BRP. This year it will be in the Spruce Pines area.



I'm in Greensboro and have lived in NC for all but 3 years of my life. I love it here! Not too far to the mtns, not to far to the beach, it's a great in between. The pics I posted were from my second trip to Asheville, it's a very diverse city, I wish I could spend more time there.




Joey_Ricard said:


> A thread title like that will always be like an air-raid siren going off around here.


As long as someone got a laugh that's all that matters, that was the point of the thread title at least.



rkt said:


> Given that your friend expects you to help out, noob or not, I seriously recommend checking out as many pics for this type of photography as you can ... check some wedding / engagement portfolios etc so that you know what is expected of you ... maybe even plan for some of those shots, borrow an extra lens or something ... because you may have a lot of time to learn and go pro ... but your friend will surely not be too happy with a bunch of snaps she doesn't like ... Any extra creativity you bring in will definitely be a plus ... but a lot of the 'expected' shots can be already 'kept in mind' ...



Thanks for the suggestions! I've already been looking thru tons of sites figuring out what I think she will and won't like. We're planning on sitting down and planning all the spots to shoot at (downtown Greensboro has much to offer), and go from there. 




DiskoJoe said:


> Common sense leads to the conclusion that she is looking for good and cheap, heavy emphasis on cheap.
> 
> Trust me and tell her your not to that level yet. Or at least do it for free. Then she cant be mad if things dont turn out great and it would be good practice for you.



Thanks for your input. Trust me, she knows what she's getting, she's seen pics I've taken, and I wasn't expecting payment anyway given that I'm a beginner and know very little. Plus she's marrying one of my best friends, so even if I was a 30 year vet I wouldn't have taken her money. You can't put a price on friendship sometimes.



kundalini said:


> Welcome Matt.
> 
> Where abouts in NC are you? I'm in Raleigh, but I love the Asheville / Black Mountain area and try to get there at least once a year. I also do a week in October every year on the BRP. This year it will be in the Spruce Pines area.



I'm in Greensboro and have lived in NC for all but 3 years of my life. I love it here! Not too far to the mtns, not to far to the beach, it's a great in between. The pics I posted were from my second trip to Asheville, it's a very diverse city, I wish I could spend more time there.



2WheelPhoto said:


> Geez bestbuy has been doing a lot of bizness lately!



HA! What would the point have been in spending $800+ on a camera that I still wouldn't know how to use to it's full potential? It would've just been an expensive paper weight at that point. I won a go-kart race when I was 7, that doesn't mean I think I can go straight to Formula 1. Gradual progression is the key, and as long as I learn something and am able to put what I've learned to use, repeat that process a few times, then I MIGHT consider spending more money on a better camera.  

I understand that making a noob thread draws all the trolls. I understand how forums work, if someone gets on one of the automotive forums I'm a member on, professes to be a noob and then goes on to ask how to replace a head gasket I'd have a laugh and tell them to take it to a pro also. 

I'm taking a 6 hour photography class this weekend, and while I have already done a ton of reading and TRY to take what I consider are pictures worth looking at I realize I'm a noob.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 22, 2012)

So your friend wants to have a quality product, but the person they are consulting has neither the equipment nor the skill to give them that product. You do get what you pay for though, I guess, so if she wants cheap she shouldn't have her sights set so high when it comes to quality.

Why is photography the only profession where someone can pick up the tool and be ready to start taking money?

I'm sorry if I sound rude, but anyone else will say the same. You wrote the death certificate for this thread when you typed "I'm a noob but I'm already getting paid." Nobody is that prodigous, unfortunately. 

Unless you're giving her pictures for free. If that's the case then go right ahead.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 22, 2012)

> REALLY? What an UNUSUAL idea!   And so soon after getting your T3i! (and no.. I don't believe any real PROs use that kind of body.. it is considered very Entry Level.. *you might find some of the "Pros's" on Facebook using it.*. but that is about it!)



Hahahah! Good one.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> > REALLY? What an UNUSUAL idea!   And so soon after getting your T3i! (and no.. I don't believe any real PROs use that kind of body.. it is considered very Entry Level.. *you might find some of the "Pros's" on Facebook using it.*. but that is about it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah! Good one.



Thank you.. I was starting to feel unappreciated!


----------



## SCraig (Mar 22, 2012)

The reason for some of the caustic responses is that there are literally a dozen posts virtually identical to this one each and every week.  Right down to the shooting the friend's wedding.

So, I'm going to give you some advice.  You probably won't take it but that's your choice and it doesn't mean it's bad advice.  Tell your friend(s) that you can't shoot their wedding as the primary photographer.  Trust me on this.  This may be a once in a lifetime event for your friend and you are not there.  You don't have the experience and you don't have the equipment.

What are you going to do if your camera breaks right before the event?  What are you going to do if you drop your one and only lens?  There is a reason that **NO** wedding photographer only takes one camera to the event.

What are you going to do when you get there and find out it's too dark to shoot ANYTHING with your slow kit lens, and then find out you can't shoot with a flash?  There is a reason that **NO** wedding photographer uses a slow kit lens to shoot an event.  There is a reason that wedding photographers shell out a TON of money for fast prime lenses.

These are only a sampling.  There are many, many more "What If's".

As I said you are free to take this advice or not, but you run the risk of ruining this event for your friend.  Is your pride worth that cost?  Do yourself a favor and tell her that you will be glad to shoot the event but NOT as the primary photographer.


----------



## onehundredoctane (Mar 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> In #1 and #2 the main subject lacks scale. #2 would better have been shot with a vertical frame orientation, fill lighting was needed to fill the deep shadow caused by back lighting.
> 
> #3 has pretty good composition but the sky is blown out (over exposed) and all the photo has a greenish color cast to it.



Thank you for your input, that's exactly what I came here for! The over exposure in the pic may have been added when I edited it, I'll see if I can go back and work on that. I'll have to see if the green was accidentally added as well. Good catch, I didn't notice the green previously! Thank you again for your comment, this is the kind of input I need. Don't worry, I won't bore by re-posting the pic after I edit it again.



rexbobcat said:


> Why is photography the only profession where someone can pick up the tool and be ready to start taking money?



I don't remember saying that. Maybe I was misunderstood. If you'll take the time to go back and read my last post I said that I don't expect payment (i.e. to make money off of this).



rexbobcat said:


> You wrote the death certificate for this thread when you typed "I'm a noob but I'm already getting paid." Nobody is that prodigous, unfortunately.



You really didn't read my last post did you? The point of the thread title was to get a laugh, I realize I know nothing about photography (re-read that). Did the title say "I'm ready to get paid"? Moving on.




rexbobcat said:


> Unless you're giving her pictures for free. If that's the case then go right ahead.



Again? This further proves you didn't read last my last post as I clearly stated that I am planning on doing it for free. Thank you for making me repeat myself.


----------



## CowgirlMama (Mar 22, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> So your friend wants to have a quality product, but the person they are consulting has neither the equipment nor the skill to give them that product. You do get what you pay for though, I guess, so if she wants cheap she shouldn't have her sights set so high when it comes to quality.
> 
> Why is photography the only profession where someone can pick up the tool and be ready to start taking money?
> 
> ...



The OP has already stated that he is not taking money. He says he wouldn't, even if he had years of experience because of his relationship with the couple.

I'd recommend that you tread carefully. Crappy engagement pictures can be a recipe for ending a friendship. I don't know what gear you do or don't have, but since you haven't had the dSLR long, I'm guessing you haven't worked with things like off camera flash or bounced flash yet? I don't know when your friend needs the pictures done, but it would probably be prudent to get some practice in before jumping in. As long as she knows that you are anything but a pro, I think you'll be ok. I do recommend having some kind of written agreement so it can't come back to bite you if she's not completely thrilled with the result.


----------



## farleyfoto (Mar 22, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:
			
		

> A thread title like that will always be like an air-raid siren going off around here.
> 
> But, hello Matt and welcome



That's is the truth


----------



## onehundredoctane (Mar 22, 2012)

SCraig said:


> The reason for some of the caustic responses is that there are literally a dozen posts virtually identical to this one each and every week.  Right down to the shooting the friend's wedding.
> 
> So, I'm going to give you some advice.  You probably won't take it but that's your choice and it doesn't mean it's bad advice.  Tell your friend(s) that you can't shoot their wedding as the primary photographer.  Trust me on this.  This may be a once in a lifetime event for your friend and you are not there.  You don't have the experience and you don't have the equipment.
> 
> ...



Who said anything about me doing the photography for the wedding? If you'll go back and read you'll see that I'm only interested in doing engagement pictures. I'm not that naive.


----------



## princes2744 (Mar 22, 2012)

um...hi my name is Jessica im new here and i was wondering if you can unblur this please:

*Welcome; please do not "hijack" threads.  If you have a question or request, please start a new thread, however I can assure you if your only intention is to have someone help you cheat or steal services, it will last about two seconds.
*


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

princes2744 said:


> um...hi my name is Jessica im new here and i was wondering if you can unblur this please: *<Picture deleted by mod>*



Interesting! Your first post.. you hijack someone else's thread, and ask us to do something for you that is not only unlikely, but ethically questionable.

Don't you think this is a bit odd?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey folks, let's not castigate the new fellow too quickly.  If you actually read his OP, he's asking about taking engagement pictures, NOT shooting the wedding, doesn't claim to be a pro, and isn't after money.  Unlike a wedding, an e-session does have the opportunity for a do-over, and I don't see any harm in it.  If it works out and the couple is happy, great.  If it doesn't and they're not, nothing (except a couple of hours of your and their time) is lost.  

Go for it!


----------



## onehundredoctane (Mar 22, 2012)

CowgirlMama said:


> The OP has already stated that he is not taking money. He says he wouldn't, even if he had years of experience because of his relationship with the couple.
> 
> I'd recommend that you tread carefully. Crappy engagement pictures can be a recipe for ending a friendship. I don't know what gear you do or don't have, but since you haven't had the dSLR long, I'm guessing you haven't worked with things like off camera flash or bounced flash yet? I don't know when your friend needs the pictures done, but it would probably be prudent to get some practice in before jumping in. As long as she knows that you are anything but a pro, I think you'll be ok. I do recommend having some kind of written agreement so it can't come back to bite you if she's not completely thrilled with the result.



There's really no rush. They aren't getting married until September so I have plenty of time. I haven't worked with flash photography, right now I am focusing on learning how to work with available light and mainly outdoors. Something she has expressed is that she wants all pictures taken locally, places they'll recognize years from now. I'm not worried about any type of written agreement, I've told her that I'll do my very best, but that I couldn't promise anything. I have been working outside as much as possible, I like what I'm seeing so far, but I haven't worked with people yet, just landscape.



tirediron said:


> Hey folks, let's not castigate the new fellow too quickly. If you actually read his OP, he's asking about taking engagement pictures, NOT shooting the wedding, doesn't claim to be a pro, and isn't after money. Unlike a wedding, an e-session does have the opportunity for a do-over, and I don't see any harm in it. If it works out and the couple is happy, great. If it doesn't and they're not, nothing (except a couple of hours of your and their time) is lost.
> 
> Go for it!



Thank you for your positive approach! Glad to see not everyone has a huge e-go and rejects newbies.


----------



## kike1216 (Mar 29, 2012)

Search lots of engagement pictures or whatever event you will be shooting for.  I like your pics.  I'm a Newbie too.  I have a Nikon d5100.  I love mine.  I have used picasa but not a whole lot, I prefer Aperture.    Good luck.


----------



## onehundredoctane (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks man, I've been searching thru pictures and while I don't want to stage an exact copy of someone elses work I've found tons of ideas. Rather cliche' but the bride to be has expressed an interest in doing a couple pictures on the beach, some here in downtown Greensboro, and a few at an old industrial building that a friend of mine had done some shots at with his car recently.

After taking the photography class over the weekend I have a much better understanding of shooting in manual mode and making adjustments based off of the quality of the picture. It's great to be able to realize that if my picture is a little washed out (or too white looking) and my iso is 100 or 200 while shooting in direct sunlight, that I might need to adjust my shutter speed instead so the shutter isn't open as long. I've found a cheap 28mm prime lens I'm picking up tomorrow, can't wait to toy around with it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 29, 2012)

Just relax, and do it.

The best part of Engagement photos, is you can get a do-over. If they don't like the results, they can hire someone with more experience to do it.

I did My friend's Engagement photos, and they were thrilled. The best part is it was a really, really good learning experience for me. The best thing it (and a couple other "gigs") taught me is that I really don't *EVER* want to become a professional photographer. It's a hell of a lot of work. Doing it full time... Hell even part time..... for me, would suck the fun right out of it and it would quickly become yet another job.

A job with most likely an uncertain future, low pay check and ****ty benefits.

Just sayin'.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

Money is good. I like money......


----------



## LuckySe7en (Mar 29, 2012)

I tried to stay out of this thread. Hey Matt, welcome. Take this advice:

Don't do it. Not even for free.

Regardless if they pay you $1 or $1000, they're still expecting something you can't provide.


----------



## onehundredoctane (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm looking to make this more of a hobby, not a full time job, and the beauty of it as[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif] [/FONT] Stradawhovious has already said, worst case I re-shoot it. NOT a big deal, seriously. 

That said, I snapped a few pics in the UNC Charlotte Botanical Gardens after my class these over the weekend. I realize these pics (and any in general) would have been better quality if I had a prime lens at the time these were taken. I would like to think that I have decent composition, but I realize I have much to learn. Positive and negative comments welcome, but if I'm honest, the negative or discouraging comments just make me want to work harder. 





^I probably could've done more with this photo opportunity here, suggestions? I shot it in both landscape and portrait. But I personally like the one above, the focal b&w makes you stare thru the arc and kind of wonder where that path goes. . .


----------



## Mrgiggls (Mar 29, 2012)

I like what you did with that second image...very Zen.  Getting some cool HDR effects on the b&w areas would really make that baby pop!


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2012)

Probably better becoming semi-pro machanic


----------



## Aetherbound (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you have a full color version of #2 and would allow me to use if for my wallpaper background? It pleases me hehehe


----------



## ISO (Mar 30, 2012)

I know a pro with a T3i as his second body, his main is a Canon 1DX, and he knows what he's doing, the T3i is a great camera with the right glass in front of it(he just has L glass, none of that 18-55mm stuff).


----------



## onehundredoctane (Mar 31, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Probably better becoming semi-pro machanic



When it comes to being a mechanic, I'd like to think I'm a bit better than a semi-pro. Since you brought it up, here's my pride and job  been slaving away at it for a few years now. Should have 450-500 whp when it's done. (yeah I'm posting a cell phone pic, bring the hate everyone)


Eh, that got me off topic, love that car though.



Aetherbound said:


> Do you have a full color version of #2 and would allow me to use if for my wallpaper background? It pleases me hehehe


Sure do. I'll get the original and post it up for ya next time I login!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 1, 2012)

I would enjoy seeing more pics of the car. 

I would suggest if your going to be taking photos of people find some friends to practice on. Worlds of difference shooting people versus shootin still life.


----------



## onehundredoctane (Apr 1, 2012)

Full color version.





12sndsgood said:


> I would enjoy seeing more pics of the car.
> 
> I would suggest if your going to be taking photos of people find some friends to practice on. Worlds of difference shooting people versus shootin still life.



I'll have to go take some, I have yet to take one picture of the car with anything other than my phone.  The only note worthy aspect of the project is the engine, the body of the car needs a lot of love before I'll be happy with it. I don't have any decent pics of the car, here's what I do have.

350z track rotors with Wilwood Superlite 4 piston calipers. 16" Hanbai wheels imported from Japan, discontinued, super hard to find. I've only seen one set since I got these a couple years ago.


^This is from when I first got the car. It was a stripped out shell that I got from a buddy, no engine, transmission, interior. . .etc. It'll be getting painted white when it's all said and done.


Full Race twinscroll turbo manifold, a work of art! It pairs together cylinders that have opposite firing sequences to keep exhaust pressure equal on each side of the divided turbo flange there. That isn't chrome, the silver looking coating is actually a thermal barrier coating that helps reduce the amount of heat the part radiates to the rest of the engine bay. It's thermal coated internally as well, this helps prevent the part from absorbing as much heat that will over time fatigue the metal and the welds.


The valve train consists of Crower 272 degree cams, Crower intake and exhaust valves (oversized exhaust valves to help get as much out as quickly as possible to help spin that turbo), Crower titanium spring retainers, and Crower valve springs. A 3 angle valve job and a port match and port polish allow better air flow than the factory castings.


Here you see the tubes coming from the dual wastegates, these regulate exhaust pressure between the engine and the turbo, at higher rpm's the exhaust pressure exceeds the pressure of the springs inside the wastegates opening the valve and venting the excess exhaust pressure to atmosphere. When these things open up it will sound awesome.

Sorry to ramble on about my car, it's my passion, pride and joy. 


I made these tips to finish off the tubes, just so they wouldn't look like I didn't put any time into them.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 1, 2012)

motor is looking nice. though id have to route the dump tubes back into the exhause lol. going to sound like a beast when they open up. love the wilwoods as well. i have them on my toy and love them.


----------



## onehundredoctane (Apr 1, 2012)

PSSHHHHHH! They call em' screamer pipes for a reason


----------



## InnatelyKait (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome!

I've said this a lot lately...

RULE OF THIRDS!

Remember it and use it wisely.  (Also, get a better camera body when you can afford it...seriously!)


----------



## C4talyst (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Matt, you may appreciate some of the info in this article:

How to shoot a wedding - Lesson 1

Also, some of these "experienced" photographers seem a little insecure in their responses...don't they?


----------



## onehundredoctane (Apr 5, 2012)

C4talyst said:


> Hi Matt, you may appreciate some of the info in this article:
> 
> How to shoot a wedding - Lesson 1
> 
> Also, some of these "experienced" photographers seem a little insecure in their responses...don't they?



Hi, and thank you for your input. But if you (and everyone else) would go back and actually read a single one of my posts I have mentioned SEVERAL times that I am NOT shooting a wedding.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 5, 2012)

InnatelyKait said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've said this a lot lately...
> 
> ...


I disagree. A T3i is perfectly adequate for a beginner.  As for the rule of thirds...learn when to use it and when to just ignore it.


----------



## fotomumma09 (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay, so I'm pretty new to photography too but can I suggest you practice on another couple in your life? Just recently I did a mini photo-shoot in my backyard with a friend. I forwarded them to a friend who is a pro for critiquing. It was so helpful as I find photography a extremely complex art. I feel pretty confidant with the basics but the more I learn the more I realize I don't know! 

Keep reading and reading your manual, read articles and practice! 

Lastly, ignore the arrogant pro's because even they had to start somewhere.

Good luck!


----------



## fotomumma09 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh and get the best portrait lens you can afford.


----------



## banderson (Apr 5, 2012)

InnatelyKait said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've said this a lot lately...
> 
> ...




I think that the photo looks better centered. Rules were made to be broken 
Also, I would recommend higher end glass as opposed to going out and getting a new body shortly after getting the first.


----------



## onehundredoctane (Apr 6, 2012)

fotomumma09 said:


> Oh and get the best portrait lens you can afford.


Already there! 


banderson said:


> InnatelyKait said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...



Oh I'm not planning on upgrading bodies yet, picked up a new lens this week. Amazing the picture quality difference a "prime" lens makes, but at the cost of being able to zoom. I took this one of my lab mix (she's a rescue), she's the perfect subject since she's so lazy and just lays around all the time!


----------



## greenjackson16 (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome and good luck! I've found alot of photographers on here are really good but can be generally un-inviting and mean to beginners. Since it isn't their wedding you should go for it. A few weeks ago I did Prom photos as a nice thing for a friend and they turned out great in mine and their opinion. As a photographer you should be able to learn as you go and adapt to your surroundings. Chances are you'll disappoint a few people along the way but it happens. As you get more involved in photography start to carry a few business cards with you so you can show off your best photos. Just a few days ago I was talking to a professional photographer and showed him my business card and he said that he might take me on as a secondary photographer for a wedding or two if I were up to it and I that I could do one of his workshops for free. 

I hope my post helped a little bit. Bottom line, you have to learn by doing.

~ Jackson

Picture from the prom photo shoot (shot on a Canon Rebel xti body)



Prom 2012 by greenjackson16, on Flickr


----------



## Dom6663 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi there, welcome to the forum. 

To be honest I'm too lazy to read through the entire thread and see if what I'm about to say has already been said.

The term 'professional' or 'semi-professional', are rather complex to describe. What makes somebody a professional? Is it because you make money doing it? Well by that standard I would be a professional teenager (allowance) or a professional lawn mower, or gardener. 

Being a professional at something is so far beyond that of making money. It takes into account how you treat clients, how well you manage your business and time, and of course the extent of knowledge that you have about your product or service. 

*I just wanted to clarify the difference between and amateur who gets paid, and a professional. In a very very vague simplistic way*

To address shooting things like engagement photos, weddings, or anything that you would normally be paid for. Encourage your friends to hire a professional photographer to do the shoot, and ask if you can tag along with your camera. Not only will you be able to observe what this photographer does, but you can get the chance to shoot yourself. Be careful not to be obstructive to the professional though.


----------



## onehundredoctane (Apr 14, 2012)

Dom6663 said:


> To be honest I'm too lazy to read through the entire thread and see if what I'm about to say has already been said.



^Here was your first mistake. 

But thanks for your time.


----------



## enzodm (Apr 15, 2012)

onehundredoctane said:


>



remember to learn also about white balancing, a bride with a yellow cloth is not so usual  .


----------



## IByte (Apr 15, 2012)

kundalini said:
			
		

> Welcome Matt.
> 
> Where abouts in NC are you?  I'm in Raleigh, but I love the Asheville / Black Mountain area and try to get there at least once a year.  I also do a week in October every year on the BRP.  This year it will be in the Spruce Pines area.



I was stationed in Camp Legeune, definitely two different worlds.


----------



## IByte (Apr 15, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Why is photography the only profession where someone can pick up the tool and be ready to start taking money?



IT field as well my friend


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 15, 2012)

Learn as much as you can,  keep tinkering with cars and enjoy photography as a hobby, once photography becomes work, you add the stress of "having" to produce images, alot of the fun and enjoyment  starts to go away.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 15, 2012)

IByte said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least in IT, most of them don't last long.. or get relegated to Desktop tech! lol!


----------



## IByte (Apr 15, 2012)

Ugh been there, done that, neva going back >&hellip;<.  Ugh crappy headsets, it's like Office Space all over again lol.


----------



## onehundredoctane (Apr 16, 2012)

Even worse is working on medical equipment (ventilators, anesthesia machines, patient vitals signs monitors, etc) and every nurse or medical tech thinking they know more about the equipment I work on than I do. Riiiiight. But hey, everyone starts somewhere, no one on this forum was born a photographer. As long as there's a steady progression then that's all that matters.

I've spent the last few Saturdays in a local park making adjustments to settings and learning how to shoot in manual mode. After all shooting in auto mode is for noobs, right? (says the noob) These are all candid pics, nothing staged, just life as it happens.


----------

